

Wikiquiz: a wikipedia-driven game - justinbach
http://wikiquiz.heroku.com/

======
carbocation
Well this was a bit disappointing:
[http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/11/32200275254-...](http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/11/32200275254-orig.jpg)

Perhaps set a lower limit on image sizes that get used?

~~~
rimantas
4 time of 5 I got some icon :(

~~~
justinbach
Yeah, I definitely submitted this a bit early. I've added a fair amount of
icon detection (no more search icons or books with question marks) and I've
overhauled the interface so it's ajaxy and a good bit more fun to play. Thanks
for the feedback!

~~~
carbocation
Much better!

I'd still suggest a lower limit on image sizes. I'm seeing icon-sized pictures
of the Golden Gate Bridge show up, etc.

------
noibl
It might be a more usable quiz if the source pages for a given question were
somehow clustered.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lists>

~~~
justinbach
That's a great idea. Right now it's using Wikipedia's random article generator
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random>) to drive content, but it would
be cool to group by a given category.

------
kevinburke
I tried it three times and twice loaded images that are a part of any
Wikipedia page, like the W with the globe in the corner.

~~~
justinbach
Yeah, definitely makes it much less fun. I've added filtering to address this.

------
TenJack
I have been considering using images from wikipedia in a project that is much
different than this but I was wondering: is it okay to embed the images so
that they load from wikipedia, or would you need to download them and save
them to your own server? This might be called inline linking?

------
gojomo
Nice. May want to rule out images that are too common (the search magnifier)
or routine/small (nationality flags, though I got most of those right).

Also, especially after answering, I'd like to click through to the real
article to see the image in context -- so it's be nice to provide that link.

It might be interesting to use the same corpus in a different challenge -- for
example, five articles and five pictures, match each to the right article.

------
tomjen3
Interesting, but you need to have the correct appear below the try another
link (so it doesn't move when correct fades away).

And please filter for icons.

